# EXT4



## zzd4nzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys I'm having a problem getting to ext4 on tweakstock with the new EP4 kernel.
I tried the ext4 formatting tool that you can flash in cwm, but it still didn't work.
I tried flashing the imoseyon 4.0 kernel, but that didn't work either.

Anyone know a different method to getting ext4?


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

IMO 4.0.0 kernel + voodoo control app.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

bl00tdi said:


> IMO 4.0.0 kernel + voodoo control app.


He said that didn't work. I would try imnut's latest kernel. It has been reported to work with tweakstock, and its a great kernel.
If that doesn't work.. well, I know that Jt's ICS build has an ext4 autoconverter in it....


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

electron said:


> He said that didn't work. I would try imnut's latest kernel. It has been reported to work with tweakstock, and its a great kernel.
> If that doesn't work.. well, I know that Jt's ICS build has an ext4 autoconverter in it....


The OP didn't say that he tried the voodoo control app. He just said he tried flashing IMO 4.0.0 I guess expecting it to autoconvert at boot and it didn't. And if the "new EP4 kernel" he mentioned is imnuts' PBJT release, the easiest way to get to EXT4 using it is to flash the IMO 4.0.0 and use voodoo control app if it doesn't autoconvert. After that, just flash the new PBJT kernel.


----------



## zzd4nzz (Dec 6, 2011)

I have voodoo control app plus, but it doesn't show anything about switching to ext4.


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

zzd4nzz said:


> I have voodoo control app plus, but it doesn't show anything about switching to ext4.


Are you sure you are running IMO 4.0? To check, look in the /system folder and open the kernel_version file. It should say imoseyon kernel 4.0.0 or something to that effect. If it's not there, reflash it via CWM and make sure you mount system first.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

Just so we're on the same page, the new imnuts PBJT kernel supports ext4 partitions but does not support voodoo lagfix. So the IMO 4.0 kernel needs to be flashed first to enable the lagfix, then the PBJT can be flashed over.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zzd4nzz (Dec 6, 2011)

got it working. Thanks!


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

bl00tdi said:


> Just so we're on the same page, the new imnuts PBJT kernel supports ext4 partitions but does not support voodoo lagfix. So the IMO 4.0 kernel needs to be flashed first to enable the lagfix, then the PBJT can be flashed over.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Now that I did that, would I have to flash IMO v4.0 to disable lagfix? I'm asking because on tweakstock he says to be on rfs before flashing. Right now i'm currently using Eclipse (Ep4d OTA base build) and if I ever want to go back to tweakstock I would have to get off EXT4 correct?


----------



## Andrwmorph (Aug 23, 2011)

zzd4nzz said:


> Hey guys I'm having a problem getting to ext4 on tweakstock with the new EP4 kernel.
> I tried the ext4 formatting tool that you can flash in cwm, but it still didn't work.
> I tried flashing the imoseyon 4.0 kernel, but that didn't work either.
> 
> Anyone know a different method to getting ext4?


Word on the street is that RFS really isn't that different performace wise from EXT4 in GB ROMs. I would recommend sticking with RFS as some people (like me) have ended up with bricked phones (possibly, I'm not certain it was related) as a result of using EXT4.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ogkush.818 said:


> Now that I did that, would I have to flash IMO v4.0 to disable lagfix? I'm asking because on tweakstock he says to be on rfs before flashing. Right now i'm currently using Eclipse (Ep4d OTA base build) and if I ever want to go back to tweakstock I would have to get off EXT4 correct?


That's only if you are flashing the build with kernel including. If you flash the no kernel TweakStock build, it will leave your kernel alone and it won't matter what filesystem you are on.


----------



## zzd4nzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Andrwmorph said:


> Word on the street is that RFS really isn't that different performace wise from EXT4 in GB ROMs. I would recommend sticking with RFS as some people (like me) have ended up with bricked phones (possibly, I'm not certain it was related) as a result of using EXT4.


I agree with you, the difference isn't that much noticeable. However, I always felt like EXT4 was a bit more snappier and handled multiple apps better than RFS.


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

I permanently soft-bricked my charge by damaging the internal flash and movinand.bin would fail every single time whenever I tried to flash an image. This was because I had Odin'd a factory image which converted the file system to RFS, but then restored a nandroid backup that was EXT4 without enabling voodoo lagfix. Other than that, I've been converting to ext4 for a year and a half between two different phones with no issues. Name of the game, convert to RFS before you nandroid backup. Saves you trouble. If you can aviod this bonehead move, chances are you will be fine.

And the sheer speed with which apps are installed/deleted alone (especially batch restores) is worth it for me to convert to EXT4. In everyday usage the different may not be readily apparent, but when you do come across a scenario that exploits the extra I/O speed, it's impossible to ignore. It's like a having a pickup; you don't need one 98% of the time but when you DO need one, damn does it make a difference.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

bl00tdi said:


> I permanently soft-bricked my charge by damaging the internal flash and movinand.bin would fail every single time whenever I tried to flash an image. This was because I had Odin'd a factory image which converted the file system to RFS, but then restored a nandroid backup that was EXT4 without enabling voodoo lagfix.


I think someone else (maybe you) had this problem too and he fixed it by spamming it with Odin lol...


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> I think someone else (maybe you) had this problem too and he fixed it by spamming it with Odin lol...


That was me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

